# More crap from me...



## Trip (Oct 20, 2003)

Be honest! I've become almost suicidal because people have lied about my work... (don't ask).

http://www.tannersite.com/BackupFiles/sketches/paintedon.jpg


----------



## phatcactus (Oct 20, 2003)

*clap clap clap clap clap*

Honestly, that's quite well done.
And I am rather hard to please.
And I'm not the type to take time to complement strangers for the feel-goodiness of it.

I'd really like to see it printed on recycled brown paper with silver and white ink.  Yum.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2003)

interesting. On the first see I got the impression it has something to do with war. What is that sign or should I ask what tanner means?


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

tannersite is my website. Tanner (my name) and it's my site (website). Yea, uhm, I was young when I thought it up. Should I change it? I guess I could...


----------



## mr. k (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the spraypaint effect aroung the logo - but think the badge taped to the wall is kinda corny looking.  It doesn't look very real - it's edges are too even and it's not dirty at all.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

edges are too even? Which edges I can fix that. I'll make it real dirty too.

Thanks.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 21, 2003)

well you were trying to make it look like a piece of paper taped to a wall, right?  It just doesn't give me a good idea of what it actually is, just looks like a black box floating there.  The edges need less definition, maybe a lighter border or some smear - it looks to clean compared to the spray paint.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

I see what you're saying. I wasn't going for the "paper" look per say. More of a "sticker/poster" look (Ever got a sticker you don't want to use right away so you tape it?). Yea, but it may be hard for people to identify with that.

So a blur on the edges might look good you think?


----------



## mr. k (Oct 21, 2003)

Well both the sticker and the paint are the same black, and I don't think in the real world it would look like that.  The border need's to get defined somehow, the sticker and the paint would have a different gloss, or slightly different color or something, you should be able to tell where one stops and the other one starts.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll add some gloss to the sticker. And work on a better border. *Will post an update tomorrow. Right now I have to remember the US preamble.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

I think it's great!
That 'sign' looks like one of those plasticy label things that you use use a little machine to punch the letters into. Then the letters are all raised above the rest of the label, and you and stick in onto something. I remember using them in a Pet Store I used to work in to label the tanks...

Hmm, bet that didn't make any sense


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

You need to create definition between the lower edge of the label and the spray paint to give it a 3D look.  The areas under the tape have this, so just continue it all the way across the bottom.


----------

